# people who breed their own rats



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you every look at the babys and think how cute they look and think about selling to someone as a pet instead of feeding them up?

I had a check on some of the babys i have at the moment and the marking on one of them is realy nice! thought it might be a shame to use as a feeder:blush:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Spiff said:


> Do you every look at the babys and think how cute they look and think about selling to someone as a pet instead of feeding them up?
> 
> I had a check on some of the babys i have at the moment and the marking on one of them is realy nice! thought it might be a shame to use as a feeder:blush:


i dont think i would be able to , how do u kill them??


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

i havent had to kill any yet but will be this weekend. Sharp blow to the back of the neck i think it will be!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Spiff said:


> i havent had to kill any yet but will be this weekend. Sharp blow to the back of the neck i think it will be!


how old are they??


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

the ones i need to cull are about 3 or 4 months but the cute baby is about 3 weeks!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Spiff said:


> the ones i need to cull are about 3 or 4 months but the cute baby is about 3 weeks!


ohh i would just try and not get to attached to them


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah i think im just going to have to get over it and see them as just food!:devil:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

All the really nice ones get held back as future breeders, so they get to live a little bit longer :lol2:


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

thats a good idea! think i may do that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

Why not sell them and use the money to purchase frozen food? Just an idea but that is what i have done in the past :2thumb:


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

dont think there is much of a market around by me to be honest and mine are nothing special to look at? just albinos and black and whites!


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a dilemma! That's why I'm looking for a supply of albino rats and mice to start a feeder breeding programme. That way you don't recognise individuals and get attached. I notice you have albino rats. Would you be interested in parting with a few?


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

at the moment i only have 1 female albino breeder and 1 male just up to breeding so may h put them together next month? will let u know if i get any if your interested? im using a black and white male at the moment for all my females so all babys are black and white or brown and white


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok Thanks. Only interested in albinos though otherwise I'd end up keeping them all as pets.:blush:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> All the really nice ones get held back as future breeders, so they get to live a little bit longer :lol2:



This is what i do, especially if they are female :2thumb:. I have some real pretty coloured ones, not that the snakes are bothered what colour they are :lol2:.


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

no probs i'll see what i get next month! i'll have to take some pics of my babys and sre what i got!


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

how cute is that for a feeder! future breeder i think!


----------



## muzza1875 (Mar 3, 2012)

Spiff said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> how cute is that for a feeder! future breeder i think!



awww, yea if it was me i would prob keep it as a breeder but I'm just a big softie


----------

